# shimano GS hierarchy



## 02GF74 (29 Nov 2008)

where does Deore and Saint fit into the shimano groupset hierarchy, listed below in decreasing price/goodness.

XTR
XT
LX


----------



## RedBike (29 Nov 2008)

XTR
XT
LX
Deore

The Saint groupset doesn't really fit into that lineup. This is a beefed up groupset aimed at freeride / downhill mtbs


----------



## 02GF74 (30 Nov 2008)

cheers - i thought the saint was downhill ....


----------



## Steve Austin (30 Nov 2008)

its currently like this

XTR
XT/Saint
SLX
Deore
alivio 
acera

we used to have HONE/LX which were SLX level

Saint is a tougher heavier version of XT


----------



## globalfish (22 Jan 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> its currently like this
> 
> XTR
> XT/Saint
> ...



But if you have money to burn, the top of the list should read:- 
XTR/Yumeya

So check out the product line up on this page for genuine Shimano XTR mega-bling parts...
http://www.shimano-yumeya.com/top.html


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2009)

Flashy site..........bit bling to get covered in mud though !


----------



## 02GF74 (23 Jan 2009)

bloody hell - gold inner link!!! they missed a trick by not cutting clotes in the link p[lates.


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Jan 2009)

yum yum would look fab on my carbon trek *clink clink* pennies in to money box some of that!


----------



## chris667 (23 Jan 2009)

They look a bit Jimmy Saville, though, don't they?


----------



## 02GF74 (23 Jan 2009)

now then now then ....

been thinking about gold linked chain.

what is the point? without googling I seem to recall gold being quite dense hence the chain will be heavy and also not being particualry strong - maybe it is some gold alloy.

other than corrosion resistant, which lest's face it is not a major concern with steel chains, what is the point?

titanium would be much much cheaper and lighter and stronger; and i am pretty sure I have seen one that has cut outs in the links hence even lighter still - think it is a SRAM chain.


----------



## globalfish (25 Jan 2009)

02GF74 - you may well find that the 'gold' colour IS titanium or more specifically a titanium nitride (TiN) coating. The company I work at (not the one in the link) does this coating which is known as Chemical Vapor Deposition. It's very hardwearing and looks as per the pic in the link below. If I could sneak my chain into a furnace at work, I would :-) 
http://www.richterprecision.com/CVD_coatings.htm


----------

